# Horse trailer for sale on HorseClicks.com



## HorseMom02 (Jul 30, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know of a scam that I fell into on "HorseClicks.com". It was for a "2008 HAWK 2 HORSE BUMPER PULL CLASSIC CUSTOM W DRESS HORSE TRAILER". This person says she will be shipping it from Kensington OH free since the previous buyer backed out but had already paid for the shipping. I found an identical ad on the same site with the same ad picture but it was located in Texas. The trailer pictures she sent me are very clean like it was never used and the trailer has Texas plates on it. Wish I could include a photo to show everyone what to look for. She said she was selling it for $2000. I called the manufacturer and he said "Run for your life - it is a scam". Before I called them I agreed to buy the trailer. I received an email for EBay with an email address of "[email protected]". It states that you must purchase PayPal My Cash Card and remit a picture of the front and back of the card with the pin number exposed and a receipt for the purchase of the card. I called PayPal about this method and they too say "Run for the Hills - its a scam - Thanks Anthony - you saved my butte on this purchase!!". When I got home I called EBay and ended up talking with someone in EBay Motors and I gave her all the information. She looked in EBay for the listing and could not find one. I then gave her the case number on the "Invoice" from EBay and she told me that this is not a case number in their system and she looked EBay wide so I provided her with the additional information on the invoice and she said it was a "Scam" and that I need to have no further contact with this seller. If you see a trailer on Horseclicks.com and they want you to pay with EBay turn and run it is a scam. My suggestion is to save the money and actually buy a trailer from a dealer and they way you know you are getting what you pay for.mg:


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I also found a boat for sale that wanted payment thru ebay. I could not go to see the boat due to it being in storage. I found same pictures on other sites in two states. You can not use ebay to pay unless it is on ebay. If is too good to be true?


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Ive won the Nigerian lottery six or seven times now......just saying.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

I found that same trailer and talked to the same seller. Also advised Ebay of the scam. That trailer must have been sold 100 times for them to continue trying.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

STT GUY said:


> Ive won the Nigerian lottery six or seven times now......just saying.


I often have bankers from Nigeria that want to give me MILLIONS from somebody that died...for a small fee...


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Tihannah said:


> I often have bankers from Nigeria that want to give me MILLIONS from somebody that died...for a small fee...


Darn it, I knew when I hadn't heard back from them they'd found a closer relative...


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good save!!


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

If you can't physically put your eyes on a large ticket item before handing over payment, run away screaming. There are millions of scame like this out there, one just needs to be savvy to recognize them and walk away.

Or use an escrow service at the very least. Protect yourself.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

People are so sketchy these days >.> Except for that Kenyan Prince who wants to shower me with money 

Glad you didn't get scammed, OP!


----------

